# JFrame zu klein



## Kaffeetrinker79 (13. Okt 2006)

Wenn man auf eine JFrame ein JLabel legt und darauf ein Image anzeigt und dann
die Größe des JFrames gleich der des Images setzt, dann fehlt oben trotzdem ein Stück des Bildes.
Wahrscheinlich liegt das am oberen Fensterbalken. Wie aber bekomme ich die Größe dieses Balkens, damit ich sie du der Image-Größe addieren kann?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Okt 2006)

evtl. was mit Component.getInsets()

> Determines the insets of this container, which indicate the size of the container's border. 
> A Frame object, for example, has a top inset that corresponds to the height of the frame's title bar.


----------



## kaie (13. Okt 2006)

Lass das doch die Layoutmanager für Dich machen:

```
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class MeinFrame extends JFrame
{
    public MeinFrame()
    {
        super("Herzlich Willkommen");
        setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
        getContentPane().add( new JLabel( new ImageIcon( "c:/test.jpg" ), "Center" );
        getContentPane().add( new JLabel( "Dies ist ein Fenster mit Bild und Text" ), "South" );
        pack();
        setVisible(true);
    }
    public static void main( String[] args )
    {
        new MeinFrame();
    }
}
```


----------



## Kaffeetrinker79 (13. Okt 2006)

danke, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Kaffeetrinker79 (13. Okt 2006)

das this.pack() reicht schon vollkommen, danke.


----------

